# Media Disconnected win 7 HELP!!!



## joelskeke (Feb 9, 2011)

It says this:

Windows IP Configureation

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection 2 while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media disconnected.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State. . . . . . . :Media Disconnected
Connection-Specific DNS Suffix: 

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS suffix:
Link-local IPv6 Address. . . . . : fe80::8cfc:cad7:68f8:137e%12
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . .: 192.168.1.6
Subnet Mask. . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway. . . . . . . . . .: 192.168.1.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Media Disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix.: 

Tunnel adapter isatap. {4FFF1AE2-67E0-4D79-AEC7-9E88FF8CA27C0}:

Media State. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Media Disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix:


(Id type out the rest but you get the point. My Media is disconnected and my wireless is connected to my router and says its online but it wont pull up any web pages. I need lots of help please!! BTW it was working fine yesterday!)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If your not using your Ethernet cable to your router, then it will read that the Media (Ethernet cable) is disconnected, this shouldn't affect your wireless connection. 
Go to *Control Panel/Internet Options/Connections/LAN Setting*s. Make sure all of the boxes are unchecked. Now go to C*ontrol Panel/Network Connections* Right click the *Local Area Connection* and make sure it is *Enabled*. Now choose *Properties *Scroll down to* Internet Protocol IPv4* and I*Pv6*/*Properties.* make sure *Obtain an IP Address and DNS server address Automatically* are both checked. Now go back to the command prompt and type *ipconfig /release *and hit enter. The ip address should now read *0.0.0.0* now type *ipconfig /flushdns* and hit enter. now type *ipconfig /renew*. You may get the message that Local Area Connection is disabled. Now search for wireless networks and choose your router, and connect.


----------

